# Make Your 5D Mark II Infrared



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 8, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7804" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7804"></a></div>
<p><strong>When you get your 5D Mark III…..

</strong>Why not convert your 5D Mark II to an infrared camera?</p>
<p>Keith over at Northlight has been using an infrared 5D Mark II for a while now gives his thoughts with examples about the medium</p>
<blockquote><p>Well it takes practice to get consistently good results. Focus needs care and it helps to bracket exposures to allow for the variable amounts of IR light in a scene compared to what you can see.</p>
<p>The ‘creative’ aspects of IR photography are more difficult to pin down from my own point of view.</p>
<p>There is that initial burst of enthusiasm for something different – that urge to explore and see just what you can do.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/article_pages/cameras/canon_5d2_infra-red.html">Read the article</a></strong></p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Stuart (Nov 8, 2011)

Or rather than converting a camera for a one effect solution give it to me so i can upgrade to FF from APS-c.
Thanks
Stuart


----------



## dstppy (Nov 8, 2011)

I looked into IR conversions (specifically was going down the heat camera line of thought) but that's a hefty chunk of dough (the cost of modding a 5DmkII) to go IR.


----------



## oldsweng (Nov 8, 2011)

When I moved from the 5D to the 5DMkII I had the 5D converted to IR at a local shop for about $350. I've been happy with the results even though some Canon glass produces hotspots.


----------



## dstppy (Nov 8, 2011)

oldsweng said:


> When I moved from the 5D to the 5DMkII I had the 5D converted to IR at a local shop for about $350. I've been happy with the results even though some Canon glass produces hotspots.



That seems to be the most reasonable idea. I was considering picking up an old XSi and having it done . . . but couldn't rationalize spending the money on anything other than more glass.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Nov 8, 2011)

dstppy said:


> oldsweng said:
> 
> 
> > When I moved from the 5D to the 5DMkII I had the 5D converted to IR at a local shop for about $350. I've been happy with the results even though some Canon glass produces hotspots.
> ...





I picked up a used 30D on EBay with the conversion already done, I think it was around $500. A very good investment, the IR pass/visable block filter I had been using cost me $200 and always required long exposures due to the IR block filter on the sensor. IR opens a whole new world of photography, and the ability to do it handheld is much easier than 15 second exposures


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2011)

This is very interesting and create very creative result. I may be tempted to transform mine, after a 5DIII come out of course and use the old 5DII for IR stuff as a second body...


----------



## mccrum (Nov 8, 2011)

Convert a 5Dii or just buy a film camera and use infrared film and just scan it.

I think at the going rates of film developing I could do about 200 rolls (36 exposures) through the latter and come out even. Seems a much lower price if you just want to explore IR. You'd probably relearn a thing or two about shooting in general while you were doing it.


----------



## lol (Nov 8, 2011)

Unless you really need a big sensor IR camera, modifying a 5D2 seems overkill. Pick up a cheap crop sensor body and convert that instead.

I did my first conversion myself. Got a used 300D for next to nothing. Add one cheap ebay R72-like filter and with the DIY instructions from lifepixel, I soon had an IR camera for equivalent to under $250 total cost, including body! By chance the AF didn't need adjusting for typical f/5.6 lenses although it wasn't critical enough for fast lenses. Metering wasn't too bad to do by educated guessing (trial and error).

Recently I paid to get a 450D converted for full spectrum (IR block filter replaced with clear glass) for astro-photo use and with a lens filter can still get high sensitivity IR imaging done. With live view so shallow DoF work is possible again.

I echo the question in the article though, where do you go once you've done glowing trees? For nature I do think it does tend to bring out more contrast in the clouds sometimes it almost looks like something from HDR. I think there are areas left unexplored in macro.


----------



## gmrza (Nov 8, 2011)

lol said:


> Unless you really need a big sensor IR camera, modifying a 5D2 seems overkill. Pick up a cheap crop sensor body and convert that instead.
> 
> I did my first conversion myself. Got a used 300D for next to nothing. Add one cheap ebay R72-like filter and with the DIY instructions from lifepixel, I soon had an IR camera for equivalent to under $250 total cost, including body! By chance the AF didn't need adjusting for typical f/5.6 lenses although it wasn't critical enough for fast lenses. Metering wasn't too bad to do by educated guessing (trial and error).



For my first foray into IR, I low-balled it a little more than that, and got a Powershot G5 converted. That was a great intro.

For those living in Melbourne, Camera Clinic in Collingwood does IR conversions on compacts and DSLRs.


----------



## MazV-L (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a IR converted 350D and love the alien-landscape/ science fiction type effects I can achieve with this camera, I have even used it as a 2nd camera for a wedding. It's also great for photos of older buildings if you want that nostalgic in times past kind of feel.

I find that infra-red is something people either love or hate.


----------



## mcintoshi (Nov 9, 2011)

I love infrared, when it's done well. As for all genres, composition still is first and foremost, and any "effect" whether it's B & W, infrared or HDR will not make a bad photo good. When the 5d3 comes out, I'll probably convert my lowly 1000d to IR. Thus far my experiments using it unconverted with an R72 filter have been pretty awful, and I can't wait to try it handheld.

My favourite exponent of the art is this guy Allon Kira: http://www.pbase.com/allonkira/infrared_photography. His composition is superb, and really emphasise the moodiness found in well executed IR.


----------



## richy (Nov 9, 2011)

Re IR film there are a few points to remember when considering it as an alternative.

1- all the normal downsides of film, like no instant feedback, continual expense over a one off investment.
2- my experience was that it had to be loaded and unloaded in total darkness, not just subdued light under a jacket style like 120, but darkroom conditions which at best slows you down in the field.
3- as it is sensitive to light outside the camera it comes in metal canisters (may be different these days?). Travelling with it via air is a monumental PITA and the average TSA agent (understandably) becomes very interested in you. 20 small mental containers which cannot be opened containing 'special' camera film. At best its rubber glove time. No disrespect to TSA agents, it would pique my interest if I had their job and didn't know about IR film. 
4- not all film cameras can take IR film. You need ones with a solid back plate (no cutout as some seem to have) and very importantly a manual sprocket counter. Many cameras used an IR sprocket counter which basically is like wedging an LED torch inside a camera with the film.

Converting an apsc or compact / bridge camera sounds like a good start, especially as they can usually be resold fairly easily without loosing a fortune.

All that being said, film is an option and can produce awesome results, just wanted to ensure anyone considering it knew the more common issues with it


----------



## Peter Hill (Nov 11, 2011)

It's rather funny reading that IR seems to be all about glowing trees. You've got to be kidding!

When upgrading my 10D to a 5D2 I kept the 10D as there was nothing wrong with it, and sent it to LifePixel to convert to IR. The biggest decision you need to make is what filter to put in it. This is vital as you probably don't want to have to change the filter again! (In my case this involved sending the body overseas on a long trip.) I went for a B&W filter instead of colour. Another important consideration is what lens is calibrated with the filter. For example, Lifepixel will calibrate to a EF 50mm f1.8 by default unless you specify a different lens or send them the lens you want calibrated.

Given the right light and weather, I can now shoot IR *handheld* (a major advantage of converting) and in RAW (another important factor). Silver Efex Pro luuurvs the resulting TIFFs and most of my IR work you would not immediately spot as IR, but instead very strong B&W, eg landscapes with good cloudage.

Hot spots are a major issue and it can take some effort getting an effective lens combo. But with the 10D, the EF 24-70m f2.8 is producing *pin sharp * IR images _before _ any sharpening in DPP. I've found other lenses simply won't produce focused shots though.

I know of 2 people who have had their 5D2's converted to IR. Hands down, and despite recently selling the camera, the best IR photography shot with the 5D2 is by Toby Pocock of the UK. Check out his stunning long exposure IR 5D2 work at http://www.redbubble.com/people/tobypocock/portfolio/ir


----------



## keith_cooper (Nov 14, 2011)

*Luminous trees...*



Peter Hill said:


> It's rather funny reading that IR seems to be all about glowing trees. You've got to be kidding!



Absolutely not - As I said in the article, others may find an enthusiasm and expression in IR... I tried and have to admit it just didn't do much for me at all, beyond intellectual curiosity.

That's not to say I didn't enjoy the experience and I learnt a lot, but nope, just not to my tastes... 

So, yes I am definitely in the "OK, done the luminous trees, now what?" camp  FWIW I also dislike gaudy colourful HDR and obvious use of graduated filters ... and yes YMMV


----------



## King Conquer (Nov 18, 2011)

So, doing this would make infrared video work too?


----------



## keith_cooper (Nov 18, 2011)

King Conquer said:


> So, doing this would make infrared video work too?


Yes - I didn't try it out though.
OK, I accidentally recorded some, when I first got the camera - looks just like the still images, but a succession of them giving the illusion of movement


----------

